# high comp ka24de



## 240kasx (Jun 11, 2007)

I recently just finished buliding a ka24de. It's running 11:1 crown and skirt coated JE's, Eagle H-Beam rods, Ported and Polished head, 4 angle intake seat, radius exhaust seat, deshourded combustion chambers, +0.5mm Supertech intakes, +0.7mm Supertech Exhaust, Supertech titanium retainers fitted to Super tech dual springs. I just have stock S13 cams right now. I had the block line honed with my ARP mains Fitted with clevite 77 rod and main bearings. The block was also drilled and tapped for ARP 11mm head studs with use of an Cometic Head gasket. The engine was wet tested and came out to be 11.02:1 compression. The internals are completely balanced and the rotating and reciprocating mass together is down 480 grams from stock. If anyones interested I have it up for sale for $3,500.

This is my Flow Chart for my head on this engine.









Here Is what it looks like


----------



## 240kasx (Jun 11, 2007)

*possibilitys*

What has been anyones experience with N/A ka24de builds. How high can a set up like this rev? What do you think the estimated HP And Torque will be. Any positive feed back is appreciated. I know these engines have been built before by SCCA guys. Dose anyone know what they have been getting out of theres?


----------



## Rob E (Dec 18, 2005)

The GT3 class, where the KA24DE would race is anticipated to be about 300HP. SCCA regulates the inlet by a single inlet restrictor. Sort of a 35mm venturi in your CAI. If unlimited prep is used and street-worthiness is not a factor a KA24DE should produce around 350 or more HP.


----------



## 240kasx (Jun 11, 2007)

*valve train*



Rob E said:


> The GT3 class, where the KA24DE would race is anticipated to be about 300HP. SCCA regulates the inlet by a single inlet restrictor. Sort of a 35mm venturi in your CAI. If unlimited prep is used and street-worthiness is not a factor a KA24DE should produce around 350 or more HP.


Thank you for the information. The engine will be going to the dyno as soon as possible. After I get the results I'll be sure to post them. Do most engine builders building a ka24de weld the cylinder head into a clover leaf pattern. Also what is the major restriction on the ability to rev to high RPM. Is the weak point the valve train? With after market rods an pistons and the use of ARP fastners The rotating assembly seems to be robust. Also I have sonic tested 3 differnt blocks and the cylinders all average approx. 0.230" thick on the thrust sides. How bennifcial would implimenting titanium valves in this engine?


----------



## 240kasx (Jun 11, 2007)

This engine is no longer avalible. Thank you


----------



## Rob E (Dec 18, 2005)

Seems an odd reply. Did you blow up on the dyno between 11:31 and 11:33 PM?


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

just an FYI, the valves/head aren't the problem with the engine spinning. it's the long stroke this thing has. It causes them to eat main bearings for lunch. I have several SCCA racer friends with engines prepped much more than this.. revving to 8000rpm max. any more than that and the life of the engine goes to junk ($15,000 rebuild after every race) because it goes through main bearings so fast.

my advice is to spin it at max 7000-7500rpm.


----------

